# Mood swings?



## Dan Anderson (Jun 27, 2003)

One woman was telling another, "My husband told me he was fed up with my mood swings being unpredictable so he bought me a mood ring.  Now when I'm in a good mood, the ring turns green.  When I'm in a bad mood, the ring leaves a red dent in his forehead.  Maybe next time he'll buy me diamonds instead!"
 

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 27, 2003)

Nice! ...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 1, 2003)

How true that really is.


----------



## Seig (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *How true that really is. *


 ah, the voice of experience.


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Jul 24, 2003)

Ahh...sounds like something I'd do....:btg:


----------

